# Sword & Staff techniques in Hapkido?



## Doomx2001 (Nov 15, 2012)

Did GM Choi Yong Sul teach sword and staff? And, if so, did he teach defense and offense with a weapon? Did he teach forms with weapons?
Did he teach weapon against weapon? 
Or was most of it unarmed self defense against a weapon (weapon disarms)?

Thanks for any replies.

 - Brian


----------



## Mauthos (Nov 16, 2012)

I am by no means an expert in the matter, only a student in Hapkido, but I know that my instructor teaches techniques against weapons to the senior grades, however I have yet to see him actually do any weapon on weapon techs.  Although I have seen him use a length of rope to disarm and literally tie up an attacker.

Hope that is useful.


----------



## Instructor (Nov 16, 2012)

I don't know the answer either.  Our school focuses on defense against weapons though we do have a walking cane section and knife fighting for advanced levels.  It's an interesting thread!  I hope some of the historians among us will chime in.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Nov 16, 2012)

In the Soong Moo Kwan that I studied, we learned knife defense at the red belt level. That changed later as the Korean Hapkido Federation/Association decided it should be taught after acheiving 1st Dan. Between 1st and 2nd Dan, one learned some Sword (bamboo practice sword) use, mostly forward and backward strikes, then squatting forward and backward strikes. Then defense against those as well as cross strikes. There was also use of the short stick in defense. Between 2nd and 3rd Dan, there is extensive use of the short stick for both defense and some (as always) offense. I don't know how any other Kwans may have done or now do weapons defense or offense.

EDIT:  I forgot to mention that at least one of the masters under Grand Master Lee did teach numchaku (whatever the Korean term for it is).  I once went to him for some very basic techniques just before I left Korea.


----------



## iron_ox (Nov 16, 2012)

Choi Dojunim taught the following weapons:  3 lengths of Dan Bong, Sword Defense, Cane, Object throwing, knife defense.

The three lengths of Dan Bong were 6 inch, 12 inch, 24 inch - they were used in a variety of ways, including sword defense.

Choi Dojunim taught sword offense only, he often told his students to learn sword offense they should travel to Japan.

The cane curriculum was simple and direct, and usable for someone that needed a cane, unlike most of the acrobatic stuff seen today.  8 strikes, a few throws, and a few off balancing motions, that's it.

Choi Dojunim was an expert at throwing objects and knives.

And of course there was knife defense as this was a prevalent weapon in Korea.

There were no "forms".

There was no "staff".

Weapon on weapon was dan bong vs. sword.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Nov 16, 2012)

iron_ox said:


> ...
> 
> Weapon on weapon was dan bong vs. sword.



That was true of the Hapkido I learned; using the 12 inch Tan Bon.  It was made from a Korean hardwood called pek-tal, which as I recall was a harder ash wood.  My Grand Master could tell the quality of the wood from taste, by wetting his tongue and touching it to the end.


----------



## bushido (Nov 16, 2012)

HapKiDo IS a sword art...

You do have the terms "Body of the Sword" for an Ulna strike etc, no?

Put a Tanto or short stick in your hand...Now go through your strikes.  Do not change them...just use the weapon to extend your reach.  See any thing of interest?
There is a good reason why HKD does not teach weapons until Black belt...You are already learning them 

Body of the sword strike laterally from collar bone to hip...back up, put a Bokken in your hands and repeat...what changed?  Only the distance...
If you are trying to work out the mechanics of a particular attack, work it with a stick in your hands, and it will become clear.

Cane was a specific weapon added by the founder...it was a way to show that regardless of age, the techniques could still be utilized by an aged practitioner...
As a side note, I have also seen some utilize an umbrella


----------

